# To All Aussies who ordered via ShopTemp



## TaNmAn150 (Jun 4, 2010)

So I ordered my Supercard DS TWO the other day via ShopTemp. I was wondering how long it ACTUALLY took you guys, till you it reached your door. Also, do they go to your door, or do you need to pick it up at the post office? I just ordered my Supercard on Monday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just curious thats all


----------



## Freemont (Jun 4, 2010)

1) Ordered Monday night, came next Monday morning. UPS.

2) Ordered Sunday night, came Friday morning. DHL.

Same speed IMO (4 full business days between order and delivery)

Hope that helps. You do need to shell out the 15 bucks for that kind of delivery speed though.


----------



## TaNmAn150 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah I got the regular shipping,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder how long its gonna take...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 5, 2010)

3-4 weeks, I believe. It's shipping from Hong Kong, so it takes awhile.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2010)

Since this thread has more to do with ShopTemp than Supercard, 
it has been moved to a more appropriate area.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 5, 2010)

I got it about 2 weeks but I bought the shipping that was a step up from free. Its seems like longer when you are actively waiting for it but it is not that long. That said, it was 2 weeks from the shiping date. If it out of stock, expect it to be slower.


----------



## redact (Jun 5, 2010)

i bought with free shipping and received my scds2 a week from shoptemp's exclusive early release date


----------



## TaNmAn150 (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol whoops I didnt see that board, hm so its been a week lol. I guess I shouldnt wait for it to come. Thats kinda sad


----------



## Cermage (Jun 6, 2010)

i got the second shipment, registered airmail. tracking doesnt say anything other than it shipped out on the 27th.


----------



## TaNmAn150 (Jun 7, 2010)

Got it today, wow its only been a week today, and I had the regular shipping. Ty so much Shop Temp!


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, the average seems to be between 1 to 2 weeks depending on the location. For me it took about a week to ship from HK to the USA basically May 19th to May 26th.


----------



## JasonP27 (Aug 11, 2010)

I ordered my SCDS2 about 49 hours ago (Monday) and paid for the best shipping option. Said on ShopTemp it was in stock and usually shipped within 12 to 48 hours so hopefully I should soon get an email saying it has been shipped! Hoping I get it by Friday cause otherwise I will have to wait until Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will post here when it arrives.

EDIT: Just got the email saying: The status of order #xxxx is now *Shipped*





 though 3-5 days when shipped means Monday


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought mine with free shipping and got it a week later


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 11, 2010)

If any of you Aussies here have ordered from Shoptemp with free shipping, I'd really appreciate if you quickly answered this survey.
http://gbatemp.net/t239860-the-free-shipping-survey

There's only 5 votes from Australians in it.


----------



## Shackled (Aug 12, 2010)

JasonP27 said:
			
		

> I ordered my SCDS2 about 49 hours ago (Monday) and paid for the best shipping option. Said on ShopTemp it was in stock and usually shipped within 12 to 48 hours so hopefully I should soon get an email saying it has been shipped! Hoping I get it by Friday cause otherwise I will have to wait until Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do post as I am looking at trying ShopTemp for my next attempt for getting a flashcart that WILL be delivered to my Australian doorstep without complications - my first attempt, and previous may I add, meant frustration for 2 months that ended last month when finally Paypal had to force a refund from the retailer's account to mine because nothing ever came  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## JasonP27 (Aug 13, 2010)

Shackled said:
			
		

> Please do post as I am looking at trying ShopTemp for my next attempt for getting a flashcart that WILL be delivered to my Australian doorstep without complications - my first attempt, and previous may I add, meant frustration for 2 months that ended last month when finally Paypal had to force a refund from the retailer's account to mine because nothing ever came
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so here's hoping it's at my PO Box Monday!


----------



## Shackled (Aug 14, 2010)

JasonP27 said:
			
		

> Shackled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. BTW, how much did shipping cost you in AUD?


----------



## JasonP27 (Aug 16, 2010)

Shackled said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update. BTW, how much did shipping cost you in AUD?


It arrived this morning! Currently copying my games and stuff to the MicroSD card and will finally try it out.

To answer your question, ... I don't know! Because I paid for it in US currency. I never changed the currency on site from USD to AUD, and because I am originally from the USA, I still have a bank account in the USA and have my Paypal linked to it. But if you pretend you are going to purchase it and set the Shipping to Express it should tell you the approx. shipping fee. I think the shipping fee is directly proportionate to the total amount of money you are spending on your order as well, where the shipping fee is flat no matter what you buy, but the more you spend the less the shipping!


----------



## Shackled (Aug 17, 2010)

JasonP27 said:
			
		

> Shackled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for the helpful info and congrats for getting your flashcart - I feel more reassured now about buying from overseas! I am thinking of converting AUD to USD beforehand because I think I can save a couple of dollars that way. I have observed that Shoptemp adopts a fixed exchange rate regardless of fluctuations in the actual rates. 

I also think I will try registered airmail instead of DHL but I need to think about it thoroughly before I finally put in my order!


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 17, 2010)

If I lived in Austrailia, I would always go for the registered airmail option instead of DHL/EMS/USPS etc and save the money. The reason being China isn't really that far away from you. China is much much further away from Europe etc and it normally only takes 2 weeks to arrive here (UK).


----------



## Shackled (Aug 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> If I lived in Austrailia, I would always go for the registered airmail option instead of DHL/EMS/USPS etc and save the money. The reason being China isn't really that far away from you. China is much much further away from Europe etc and it normally only takes 2 weeks to arrive here (UK).



True that. I am thinking it through because I have become fairly risk averse so what I am more concerned about is that the package DOES get delivered rather than time although the time factor does contribute to the overall risk. I have never used DHL but I believe the "safety" of registered airmail and DHL are the same, right?


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd say DHL is safer, but the price... it's just to much for me. I'm some cases the shipping by DHL etc is more than the cart. But then again, i'm tight. I know there was the 0ShippingZone thread where some down under were having issues, but as long as you get registered you should be fine.


----------



## Shackled (Aug 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I'd say DHL is safer, but the price... it's just to much for me. I'm some cases the shipping by DHL etc is more than the cart. But then again, i'm tight. I know there was the 0ShippingZone thread where some down under were having issues, but as long as you get registered you should be fine.



Lol. I was the one who opened that thread actually. I didn't get tracking at that time so I blame myself too for being too tight.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure eventually you'll get an Acekard. Considering that thread was started quite a while ago, i'd just bite the bullet and order one registered.

I've had 2 packages sent by registered, and the tracking works fine but in my case they were only trackable until they left HK (but all the postal delays tend to happen in the HK post office). It uses the standard 13 digit tracking number, so it's possible (allthough unlikely) you may be able to track on Auspost's website once it arrives down under. It seems to vary country to country wether or not if the receiving country enters the tracking info when it arrives.


----------



## Shackled (Aug 17, 2010)

The matter has already been settled with me and the other 2 who had the same problem I receiving a refund for 0Shippingzone. So no loss on our ends - in fact, I had a small FX gain due to currency conversion at different spot rates XP

While I am not familiar with how Australia Post deals with tracking info, I think it would be better if I got tracking anyways because then at least I have legitimate information that they could maybe utilise.

Anyways, I am going to put in my order and hope that what happened with 0Shippingzone will not happen again.

On a side note, if I do not receive my package within 30-40 days, would I be entitled to a refund or a new product?

EDIT: Just realised my Paypal A/C doesn't have sufficient funds so I'm going to need to wait a week :S


----------

